# Organizing Food For Multiple Dogs



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I need to know how others do this? I have the freezer full, the refrigerator freezer full and the refrigerator full. I have room for nothing. I'm constantly rotating and putting food in fridge to thaw(3days at a time) I'm considering putting everything per day in a container for three days but that will still take up lots of room with the added stuff that is thawing. We are at 2-3 pounds a day per dog. They get lighter meals in the am(usually a leg quarter or back or cubed chicken for those not into bones) At night we do some ground meat, cubed meat, liver, heart and either a turkey neck or wing. Those that don't eat bones get a chicken blend of bones and organ that's ground. They get fish three times a week and chicken feet 4 times a week. They are all doing well and are excited when it's time to eat Midnite doesn't get pork or beef, he gets goat, elk or bison(along with turkey or chicken) Is this a good meal plan? 

Sample meal with goat milk


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Have you considered a separate small fridge for defrosting? Maybe one of the dorm fridges would work and would free up the Human fridge. Dorm fridges are pretty inexpensive. On sale this time of year. Often find them on Craig's list too.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have thought of the small fridge. My son has one and he graduates from college in Dec, so it will be coming home with him. I just don't know where to put it


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

Butters isn't picky about eating partially frozen food, but I'd always have 3 days worth of containers in my fridge (one ready for that day, plus two others thawing out for the following days). If you have that many dogs, I'd definitely try to invest in one of those mini fridges. You should be able to fit at least 2-days worth of portions in there for all of your dogs. (maybe more depending on the size?)

Do you have a shed or garage you could use to fit another freezer/mini fridge? That's what I'm planning on doing. We eventually want to add in a 2nd dog of about the same size, and continually keeping a few months worth of food (which is at least 100 pounds per month for two dogs) requires a ton of space, so we're going to spruce up the small shed in our yard and set up a large chest freezer just for their raw food.


----------

